# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Add-In for posting

## shg

In response to a request, the attachment is an add-in I wrote several years ago and still use for posting data to bulletin boards.

In Excel 2003-, it adds an item to the main menu bar,_ Copy Rng_. In Excel 2007+, _Copy Rng_ appears on the Add-Ins tab.

Select the range of interest, press the Copy Rng button, and the data is copied as text to the clipboard. Paste in your favorite app.

There are three choices for tags; "ss" tags for Oz, code tags for EF and other forums, and no tags for pasting to other apps.

----------


## shg

Bump to put at top of Save folder ...

----------


## FDibbins

shg, there are 2 files there, both seem to have the same file name - same file with a forum hiccup?

----------


## FDibbins

Testing....




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## shg

@FD: They are the same I think. At some point, one disappeared and I restored it, then the other reappeared.

@ smile: Thank you.

----------

